# Halitosis



## birthdaysex (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi. I am a new member but a very long time lurker. My husband and I are mid-
thirties, high school sweethearts. We married after I graduated college, had our 
first baby and bought our first home. We have since had two more kids and 
bought another house.

We have been through many ups and downs and this is a very small issue 
considering everything we've been through however it is in part affecting my
desire for my husband.

To say my husbands breath is terrible would be an understatement. It smells
like something crawled into his intestines and died releasing a sulphuric odor.
That said, my breath is not always roses but damn!!!! What can I do? He is very 
clean, brushes his teeth...etc it ruins my mood all the time and makes me not want 
to get close. Gum chewing doesn't help all that much. I've told hubby and he gets 
defensive and turns it around on me. I know that kind if thing is hard to hear.

Does anyone have any advice on what I could subtly advise him to do?

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Get him to the doctor and dentist. There may be a prescription he can take. It might also be a symptom of something more serious going on with him.

Good Luck!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

over20 said:


> Get him to the doctor and dentist. There may be a prescription he can take. It might also be a symptom of something more serious going on with him.
> 
> Good Luck!


Yes get him to a Dr. He may be having stomach issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

When was the last time he saw a dentist? Maybe make him an appt and tell him to be sure and ask about it. I also agree about the dr.

That said, my husband has a huge hearing problem which he also refuses to recognize, and I know exactly what you mean about bringing it up. I bring it up at MC though, and I also point out to him when he doesn't hear things, because sooner or later he's going to miss something important. Hopefully it doesn't result in a tragedy when he does.

That won't happen with bad breath, but maybe point out to him sweetly next time you get a whiff that he really needs to brush and gargle before getting sexy. Be firm about it but not rude or anything. When he gets mad just apologize but stick to your guns.


----------



## birthdaysex (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! We are definitely due to see 
the dentist. It's been 8 months and I will be making
appointments for us tomorrow.

I haven't considered stomach issues 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

When I used to bow hunt I would take chloraphil (sp) tablets to get rid of breath odor. It seemed to work some what.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

Tell him, "Hey, I'm bored. Let's go brush our teeth."


It really does sound like a medical problem more-so than strictly a hygiene problem.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

yep, first see a dentist to see if there is anything going on in his mouth either gum wise or tooth wise. Does he use mouthwash? And gently brush his tongue? A lot of bad breath can come from the tongue, it needs cleaning too! Also, he could need more water intake. Sometimes that is the culprit! Encourage him to drink more water, maybe offer some at night a couple times


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

birthdaysex said:


> Hi. I am a new member but a very long time lurker. My husband and I are mid-
> thirties, high school sweethearts. We married after I graduated college, had our
> first baby and bought our first home. We have since had two more kids and
> bought another house.
> ...




If your hubby thoroughly brushes and dental flosses and uses mouthwash after breakfast and before bed, every day of the week, that takes care of the unclean and mouth issues.

He might have higher stomach acid levels and he needs something to digest in his stomach all the time, like a mini snack meal every 3 hours. If his stomach is empty for say 5+ hours, that's why he may get really bad breath. Stress also brings this out.

I know if I don't brush and dental floss with mouthwash for only the weekend, I get really bad nasty breath and my wifee comments on that. I have to brush, etc 2x day 7 days per week and always have something in my stomach.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Both my wife and I used to smoke. We both quit about 20 years ago. My wife started again two years ago.

Her breath smells disgusting (staloe cigarettes) ALL the time. It is so bad that even at 3am when she is asleep, if she faces me and breathes out of her mouth it wakes me up. It is FOUL.

I have tried telling her but all I get in return is; 'Your breath stinks of alcohol'....I'm not sure how it can because I stopped drinking (wine - all I drank) 5 weeks ago. Not that she has even noticed!

So I really sympathise with the OP. Get your husband checked out asap.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Have his tonsils checked out. He might have tonsil stones where food particles get trapped causing a really bad smell.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

birthdaysex said:


> Hi. I am a new member but a very long time lurker. My husband and I are mid-
> thirties, high school sweethearts. We married after I graduated college, had our
> first baby and bought our first home. We have since had two more kids and
> bought another house.
> ...


I think you should get him to a doctor.
The sulphuric smell isn't from his mouth but his stomach and may be an indicator of gastric or intestinal issues. 

Worse yet , it might be a sign of acute renal failure , which is your worse nightmare.

If his oral hygiene regimen is ok and he still suffers from bad breath, he should see a doctor immediately.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

If he has sinus issues, those can also cause bad breath. I agree he should see a doctor.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Chronic dry mouth can also cause bad breath. Mouth washes containing alcohol will actually make this worse, not better. A doctor/ dentist is the best way to go for help.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Has he always had halitosis or is it a new thing? If it's new, then something has changed. Could be an infection/diet/anything really.

If it's an old issue, then well, I imagine you have said something to him before?! 

I once dated a guy who has the WORST halitosis ever and I could not at all bring myself to want to sleep with him. He had mentioned to me a girl he dated before me told him his breath was STANK and I was like, yep. It's true! 

We only dated briefly. I couldn't get past the rancid smell! I am a teeth person and love a nice set and am really into hygiene so it was... EGADS...not for me.

Talk to him!!! Tell him how it's affecting you/your sex life.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I've been told by dentists that most of bad breath is not from your teeth, so just brushing is not the answer.

Most of bad breath is the bacterial build-up on your tongue. look at his tongue and see if there is a lot of build-up. Regardless if visible or not, get him a good tongue scrubber you can get at any drug store. I clean my tongue every day and keep it clean. After cleaning, gargle with listerine.

Good luck. Any dentists in the audience????


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> That said, my husband has a huge hearing problem which he also refuses to recognize, and I know exactly what you mean about bringing it up. I bring it up at MC though, and I also point out to him when he doesn't hear things, because sooner or later he's going to miss something important. Hopefully it doesn't result in a tragedy when he does.


It took me a long time to admit I had a hearing problem. I finally bit the bullet and got hearing aids a few years ago. My best description is that it's like hearing in colour when I used to hear in black and white. 

I can actually follow conversations now rather than pretending (and probably sounding like an idiot when my responses didn't match what was actually being discussed). I watch TV with the volume at 6 instead of 11 or 12 where I still couldn't quite catch everything. 

The problem with hearing loss is it's not across all frequencies. In my case I didn't hear consonants well. Imagine trying to follow speech when all you're really hearing are the vowels. So it's just not a matter of turning up the volume. 

Modern digital hearing aids are designed to boost the frequencies you have trouble with and not the ones you don't. Mine even has bluetooth technology so I can use a device I wear around my neck as a hands free phone device. Great for being on long conference calls.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

MaritimeGuy said:


> It took me a long time to admit I had a hearing problem. I finally bit the bullet and got hearing aids a few years ago. My best description is that it's like hearing in colour when I used to hear in black and white.
> 
> I can actually follow conversations now rather than pretending (and probably sounding like an idiot when my responses didn't match what was actually being discussed). I watch TV with the volume at 6 instead of 11 or 12 where I still couldn't quite catch everything.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The problem is that he won't even admit he has a problem. He says that his hearing tests show a problem because they just want to sell him a hearing aid. Says the same thing about eye doctors - they just want to sell him glasses. What can I do? Not much it seems because this has been going on for years.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Thanks. The problem is that he won't even admit he has a problem. He says that his hearing tests show a problem because they just want to sell him a hearing aid. Says the same thing about eye doctors - they just want to sell him glasses. What can I do? Not much it seems because this has been going on for years.


My ex-husband can't see or hear, either. And, at age 39, hasn't been able to do either well in close to a decade. He still won't fess up on the hearing, but I was able to get him in to see an eye doctor last Fall. They couldn't believe he was driving around with vision that bad. Even though they sell glasses at the office, they sent him directly to the one-hour eyeglass store with a prescription in hand so he could get glasses immediately instead of waiting the week for his order. He's recently stopped wearing his glasses, though, because his 24 year old girlfriend doesn't like them.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Keep posted because this sounds like a health issue and not dental.

Not to be an alarmist but it could be serious but treatable.


----------



## married tech (Jan 18, 2014)

A good buddy of mine neglected his mouth in general for most of his life and now he is 39 and his whole jaw is rotting right out of his skull. 

For as long as I can recall he had breath the smelled like he ate raw sh!t and dead animals. 

The last time I visited him his gums started bleeding heavy just from having a conversation and he didn't even notice it until it started running down his chin.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Bad breath is a huge turnoff for me. I've changed my mind about having sex when I got a whiff of it before. I love kissing but can't ignore it if she has bad breath. 

I think all the possible causes have been suggested. Dental is the obvious one that can readily dealt with by regular dental cleaning followed up by regular flossing, brushing and rinsing.

The other possibility being an odour emanating from inside that indicates an imbalance of some kind.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

married tech said:


> A good buddy of mine neglected his mouth in general for most of his life and now he is 39 and his whole jaw is rotting right out of his skull.
> 
> For as long as I can recall he had breath the smelled like he ate raw sh!t and dead animals.
> 
> The last time I visited him his gums started bleeding heavy just from having a conversation and he didn't even notice it until it started running down his chin.


 

The thing nightmares are made of.

OMG.


----------

